# (Vexilar) T-Pod SmartPhone Fish Finder opinions?



## its_meat_eat_it (Feb 3, 2014)

I hear this thing sucks on the ice. Anyone have issues with it? any other flaws or good things? thanks


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It's a Vexilar.... everyone loves them :lol:


----------



## its_meat_eat_it (Feb 3, 2014)

Not me!! I hate vexlars. it maybe that people like them but does it actually function that is the question. with only 4 hours of run time seems like a peice of crap to me. I know my humming bird will run well over 12 hours and took back out a few more days with out a charge to it. And seeing reports of it not working on the ice for poop makes me wonder if it reallywould be worth it


----------



## YoteSlammer (Aug 31, 2008)

Its not intended for ice fishing, it clearly states that on web pages and posts of the like. Sooooooo, why would you bother? its sonar, not a flasher. Plain and simple.

I've have had the FISH PHONE (underwater camera) for about a month, and love it!!! Enough to give the SONAR PHONE a go, when the water opens and I get back on it. 

To each their own. However, bashing a product when 1. you dont own it. 2. your intentded use is not what the product was designed for. Flat out makes you look inexperienced and foolish.


----------



## its_meat_eat_it (Feb 3, 2014)

I am not bashing it i am asking about it and have read about it and seems to not be a adequate fishing device on ice or open water with a battery life of only 4 hours who fishes for only 4 hours???? amateurs maybe???


----------



## its_meat_eat_it (Feb 3, 2014)

I am asking simply what everyone opinion of it is that owns one so get off your high horse. thanks for the input on the camera even know that was not what i was asking about.


----------



## YoteSlammer (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow! you should go back and read what you've typed and try to comprehend you questions and comments.

1. You say "it sucks on the ice". You read it sucks on the ice, but not the manufactures recommendation that its, NOT INTENDED FOR ICE FISHING? Foolish.

2. "Amateurs only fish for 4 hrs" I live on a lake, get home from work at 5pm, sun goes down at 9pm. hummm, what a great little device to quick check my 3 favorite holes to see which one i want to fish. I fish a tidal influenced river, the incoming tide lasts 3 hrs. fish are coming up, are they holding in the lower stretch? middle? mouth? I only have access to one side of a river. What better way to find out if the fish are clear on the other side,than to put a sonar bobber on an old rig w 100lb braid and huck that baby across and see? Inexperienced.

The basis for the comparison of the two was on the wifi technology. The camera has worked well for me. I'm buying the sonar based on that. I like to think if one manufactures product has worked well, the next will also. 

Anything else we need to cover?


----------



## its_meat_eat_it (Feb 3, 2014)

YoteSlammer said:


> Wow! you should go back and read what you've typed and try to comprehend you questions and comments.
> 
> 1. You say "it sucks on the ice". You read it sucks on the ice, but not the manufactures recommendation that its, NOT INTENDED FOR ICE FISHING? Foolish.
> 
> ...


And seeing reports of it not working on the ice...... is what i said so don't quote something unless it is what i actually said. maybe you go back an read what i said. Great to hear you like the camera my buddy just got the sonar and will be using it mainly in his kayak he fishes longer then 4 hours so wont be that great after the 4 hour mark. after reading all the neg reviews on it i decided to ask around here for information on this unit. good luck fishing your river. What are you targeting?


----------



## YoteSlammer (Aug 31, 2008)

These...







This..







That...







And the other....







You?


----------

